# cd/dvd drive not working (WDC WD1600BEVS-60RST0 ATA)



## dw9788 (Mar 23, 2010)

When I go to my computer it doesn't even recognise the drive exists (it does exist in device manager, however). I've tried http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060, but to no avail. It says there is a problem but offers no way of fixing it. I have also tried uninstalling the driver and then restarting but again, nothing. Anyone got any ideas other than having to buy a drive cleaning kit?

Thanks


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

The WDC WD1600BEVS-60RST0 ATA is a hard drive model number.
In device manager check for cd/dvd drive listing.


----------



## dw9788 (Mar 23, 2010)

oh. 

re-checked and I cant find the device at all


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

can you see it listed in the bios ok

if not

check the data cable is secure

try a new data cable on it


----------

